# Can you place a 5# CO2 canister on its side?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Reasoning:
The tank is on a dresser at the foot of the bed, in the middle of the room. To make the cylinder less-obtrusive, I was going to place it under the bed on its side, near the foot.

I've read that liquid CO2 contents in a paintball canister are 34%, but what are they in a 800 PSI canister used for a keg tap? I don't want to lay the canister on its side and flood the regulator with liquid CO2...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was told the only time you can lay it down was when its not in use. I would imagine it would flood the regulator with the liquid like the smaller ones.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not knowing co2 but knowing pressurised tanks a little; not on side incase anything (foriegn)in tank as particles would clog regulators(otherwise they stay on bottom as a matter of wieght and do not clog regulator).Most pressurised tanks on side is no,no!Only exception I can think of is SCUBA ,so maybe this does not apply to co2 either.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No. Being a liquid, you will have issues if you do this.


----------



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

I wouldn't. In a paintball gun it doesn't matter if some liquid gets through as it won't harm the marker or anything else. In a aquarium you'd have the liquid released into the tank. Also mist paintball places have switched to HPA tanks which allow the tank to be in any direction you want (even upside down) and they are easier to refill.


----------

